# Help identifying Firestone Deluxe Speed Cruiser



## JonB (Jul 8, 2017)

I picked this up yesterday. It was kept indoors as a showroom display piece.  Very dusty, but otherwise it's in great shape. 

I don't know much about Firestone bikes & was hoping to find out more information as to the year & manufacturer.   Pictures are attached.   Here's what I know so far from looking at the bike:

- Firestone deluxe speed cruiser
- Serial #D129795 stamped on dropout. Nothing stamped on bottom bracket
- 26x1.75 Firestone Speed Cushion Tires
- Bendix red band coaster break

Any information would be appreciated.  

Thanks


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Jul 8, 2017)

It's Snyder built, makers of Rollfast. I've seen Firestone ads from '58-9 with Snyder bikes. I believe the red band hub began production in '61. And Snyder introduced a smaller, angular chain guard in '63. There's no known serial info for those bikes after the mid '50s, so that's about as close as one can get, unless you found a vintage dated ad or flyer. I have a similar bike, but with a chromed frame.


----------

